# Chicken of the Woods Jackpot



## mamasun (Oct 6, 2013)

My husband and I came across a giant patch of Chicken of the Woods. Please comment to this thread if you would be interested in taking some of this yummy mushroom off of our hands. We are in Huntington,In.


----------



## hoosier1shroomer (Oct 6, 2013)

yeah i have the same issue with all the hens i have found but they are going up for sale for 10$ a lb..still havent found any ckickens yet..


----------

